# Easily accessible glovebox button



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

to get to glovebox button have to tap on vehicle icon and then glovebox. Why can’t tesla put it besides the wipers icon. Thoughts?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> to get to glovebox button have to tap on vehicle icon and then glovebox. Why can't tesla put it besides the wipers icon. Thoughts?


Guess it's down to personal preference but I kind of like it hidden. Most people don't even realize the car has a glovebox and I prefer the security of it being hidden unless you know where to look.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> to get to glovebox button have to tap on vehicle icon and then glovebox. Why can't tesla put it besides the wipers icon. Thoughts?


I suppose it would be easy enough to put it there but there are really only three times I open the glovebox:

1) I have updated proof of insurance to stow
2) I have updated registration to stow.
3) I am pulled over by a cop and need to show my proof of insurance and registration.

On previous cars there was a fourth reason, I needed to look something up in the Owner's Manual. Now I just do that on the center screen.

Why do they call it a "glovebox" when nobody puts gloves in there?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> Why do they call it a "glovebox" when nobody puts gloves in there?


For the same reasons we drive on the parkway and park on the driveway.......


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

PNWmisty said:


> Why do they call it a "glovebox" when nobody puts gloves in there?


Hey, maybe I should put my hat and gloves in there for winter.

I find it kind of funny that it never occurred to me before to put my gloves in the glovebox.


----------

